# Rack O’ Lamb!!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 23, 2019)

Hey all, this smoke was a few weekends ago but thought I’d share.  The fam  mentioned we had not had lamb for a while!  We honestly only have it a few times a year..  But they were right, it had been a while.  Had a couple racks in the freezer, so pulled them out.  Smoked these up with some comp pellets at 225* in the GMG.  They were tasty, just wish I’d have pulled em a bit sooner.  I was doing a project here in the house and they just got away from me a bit.  Anyway, seasoned these up with SPOG and added a bit of rosemary as well. Here’s what we ended up with!  





















Thanks for lookin!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 24, 2019)

I bet they tasted as delicious as they look.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 24, 2019)

That's a nice looking rack you got there Water. I wouldn't mind a chop or two.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2019)

That Looks Fantastic!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 24, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I bet they tasted as delicious as they look.



They were quite good... Appreciate ya dropping a line and the like!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 25, 2019)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> They were quite good... Appreciate ya dropping a line and the like!



You are very welcome.

My wife and I only recently rediscovered lamb, mainly boneless leg roasts.

Perhaps I can convince her to let me splurge on a rack one of these days.


----------



## SunnyDC (Mar 25, 2019)

Lovely looking lamb lollipops!  I was just pondering the other day when I saw some in Costco whether they would fare well on a smoker... after seeing your pictures, that's going on my weekend shopping list.  I did larger lamb shoulder steaks already, but these are my favorites.  Thanks for sharing... awesome job!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 25, 2019)

Looks great Justin.  Lamb is so expensive I never buy it but love eating it.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 25, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> That's a nice looking rack you got there Water. I wouldn't mind a chop or two.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks Chris, we really enjoy lamb a few times a year... you’d always be welcome to pull up a chair.  Appreciate ya dropping a line and the point!


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 29, 2019)

Justin,Your ribs look excellent,nice job!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 30, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> That Looks Fantastic!!
> Nice Job!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Thanks Bear, appreciate that & the like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 30, 2019)

SunnyDC said:


> Lovely looking lamb lollipops!  I was just pondering the other day when I saw some in Costco whether they would fare well on a smoker... after seeing your pictures, that's going on my weekend shopping list.  I did larger lamb shoulder steaks already, but these are my favorites.  Thanks for sharing... awesome job!



Thanks Sunny for dropping a line, the kind words & like... Appreciate it!  Keep us posted on your cook, would like to see some pics!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 30, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Looks great Justin.  Lamb is so expensive I never buy it but love eating it.



Thanks Adam, we love it too... It's pretty expensive here as well, but a few times a year we seem to find some in the managers special section when they are marked down.. usually half price!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 30, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> Justin,Your ribs look excellent,nice job!



Thanks CM, sure appreciate it and the like.


----------

